# Solved: failed to create D3D device (0x8876086C)



## dipunm (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have a NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT. Now I was trying to run a trial version of Badaboomit (video converter) on my pc and it came up with an error and made an error log. In the log, it said: "GPU 0: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
FATAL:ERROR: failed to create D3D device (0x8876086C)
GeForce 8600 GT GPU selected
Num Multi Proc : 4
Clock rate : 1188000
FATAL:"

I thought maybe it was a problem with drivers so I downloaded the latest and installed it: No Cookie.

Then I proceeded to uninstall the drivers, and clean it using an "driver sweeper". I installed the new drivers again... still, No Cookie.

Before writing off the application, I decided to check some other things...

*Nvidia Sterioscopic 3D setup wizard:*
Error: Failed to create D3D Device.

*PhysX_Screen_Saver (from NVidia site):*
Error: Unable to create device
Error: Unable to setup 3D device

So as you can see, there is a pattern here.

Badaboomit is a video converter that uses CUDA to do all its processing on the GPU. I really wan't it to work and as you can see, the problem is not limited to Badaboomit only.

My PC: 
Windows 7 - OS, 
3GB - RAM, 
Intel P4 HT 3.2GHz - CPU
SATA - HDD
NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT - GFX Card

Please help me to fix this problem. Thankyou.

Dipun Mistry


----------



## dipunm (Mar 2, 2005)

guess what...

about 6 months ago, I stopped working with DirectX... Uni finished .

I forgot that I had directx runtime and debugging tools and the tool was set to use a debug version of directx. I told it to use the retail version and vioalla! everything works! 

Hope this helps some unsuspecting graphic developer... I feel like an idiot now.


----------

